# Go Little Get Big



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Tied up a bunch of scuds and nymphs in size 12 and 10 and the sunfish are tearing them up. These fish are not coming to the top for poppers. They are suspended at about 12 to 18 inches, and will attack anything that looks like dinner. 

Go little and light, letting the fly settle into the strike zone. Giant cichlids and redear sunfish are spawning right now, and the redbreast sunfish are hanging on the banks. 

Some bass are hitting the popper on the popper/dropper. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't wait!!!! Your are one fortunate man.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

That redear looks like a crappie. Nice job FFMike, i always enjoy your posts!


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

yep, small. Especially in places that are over fished...dead drifting trout flies can be fun....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, great pics.. Congrats!


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Pic 5 is the smallest bass i have ever seen. Thats crazy!


----------



## Rich11111 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hoping to give the hill country rivers a try soon. Would a 4wt vs ?wt and 9ft vs 8ft be the ticket. Just don't wont to make a mistake Thanks


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

My choice would be a 4wt, 8ft rod WFF line and a six foot leader with 6lb mono tippet. 

Let me know when you are coming and I will update you with current info re. flies to use.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

4 wt, 9ft(but shorter if you are planning to fish more from a kayak), 3x-5x leaders, 7.5 ft leaders for turning over poppers better. Stick with an 8 wt for salt. A 4 wt will do just about everything in Texas rivers...


----------



## Rich11111 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes I enjoy catching them on the fly when the wind permits here in Corpus. I never seem to have the time to go so I've decided to retire in 6weeks.
In anticipation of having time and wanting to try the Quad or San Marcus I've got a Ross 4-5 wt from e bay coming my way. I needed exactly the info you guys sent.
Thanks
Now if somehow I could put a rush on the 6 week time.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Rich11111 said:


> Yes I enjoy catching them on the fly when the wind permits here in Corpus. I never seem to have the time to go so I've decided to retire in 6weeks.
> In anticipation of having time and wanting to try the Quad or San Marcus I've got a Ross 4-5 wt from e bay coming my way. I needed exactly the info you guys sent.
> Thanks
> Now if somehow I could put a rush on the 6 week time.


Congratulations on retirement. Come on . . . .the fishing is great.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting photographs! Looks like there could be some hybridization going on there? That Rio Grande Cichlid is huge.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

texasflycaster said:


> Interesting photographs! Looks like there could be some hybridization going on there? That Rio Grande Cichlid is huge.


I have caught several in the past two weeks that size, and a couple even bigger. In a day or two I will post pictures from Friday's paddle and you will see what I mean.


----------

